# A tribute to Luke



## Juno1 (Dec 26, 2013)

In 2009, my brother committed suicide. My Dad aged years overnight from the loss of his child, his only son, his best friend.
I knew my dad needed something to fill his heart, and so began my journey to find a dog for him. After weeks of looking, I found Luke. He was a 5 year old GSD that needed a new home. The gal said Lucian (his former name) did not like men at all, but we could see how the meeting went...
Luke hopped out of her car, ran to my dad, put his paws up on his shoulders and kissed his face. It was an immediate bond between the two of them. 
My dad put his heart and soul into Luke. Luke was his best friend. After about a year Luke started showing signs of weakness in his back legs, and for the past couple of years he has progressively gotten worse. He is being paralyzed slowly, no longer able to control his bowels, or walk without assistance.
Today my dad is saying goodbye to Luke. My heart breaks, although I knew this day would come. This dog brought life back into my dad. He softened my dad's heart, he helped my dad heal in a way no-one else could. 
I hope my dad will recover from this loss. I hope my dad moves through this new grief, and holds tight to the memories Luke has given him.
My dad is losing his best friend for a 2nd time. In 2009 it was his son, this year its his dog. 

Thanks for saving my dad, Luke. We all love you, and will miss you more than words will ever convey....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for all of these losses


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your losses, sending wishes for peace and comfort on this hard day :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses. Rest in Peace Luke


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, wishing the best for your dad,Run free Luke.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry. dogs somehow have the ability to mend a broken heart. i hope it happens again for your dad. RIP luke, what a good job you did!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story of Luke defines the most important job our dogs do for us. Beloved companion. Rest in peace Luke, good boy, job well done. Peace to you and your dad.


----------

